# 7 weeks flowering finally got a 30x-60x loupe



## iwannagrow (Oct 27, 2013)

View attachment 2100
[/ATTACH]042[/ATTACH]41[/ATTACH]


2 more weeks? It's definitely indica unknown street bag seed. She is outdoors.


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know if pics showed in my last post


----------



## ishnish (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd let it go another week or two myself.  7 weeks is where I usually cut one branch if I'm hurt'n.  don't wanna compromise the yield.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

Home stretch give her another week to 10 day and I think you'll be ready. its set on hands and drool time.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 28, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Home stretch give her another week to 10 day and I think you'll be ready. its set on hands and drool time.



Got that right.  At 7 weeks, I'm anxious.  But I'm usually able to restrain myself and wait for the trichomes to tell me when the plant is ready.


----------

